# Gotta' Get the Bread and Milk!



## SifuPhil (Jan 22, 2016)

This is what everyone in PA is doing right now ...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 22, 2016)

What amazes me is that I'm fairly certain Pennsylvania has gotten snow in the past - it isn't like we're in Florida - so you would think people would have a little bit of knowledge and common sense, but they don't. At the first sign of snow their cars start sliding off the road and they're clogging up the supermarkets laying in the bread and milk and TP.

Then when they finally get through all the traffic several hours later and get home, they plop down in front of the TV and start channel surfing all the news stations - "Oh my God, 12"-24" inches? Josh Putinzki on Channel 3 says we're gonna' get 12"-24"!!!."

Then we get a dusting. People are still peering out their windows dressed in Eskimo suits and holding snow shovels like American Gothic, bags of salt stacked around their doors. 

Eesh.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 22, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> What amazes me is that I'm fairly certain Pennsylvania has gotten snow in the past - it isn't like we're in Florida - so you would think people would have a little bit of knowledge and common sense, but they don't. At the first sign of snow their cars start sliding off the road and they're clogging up the supermarkets laying in the bread and milk and TP.
> 
> Then when they finally get through all the traffic several hours later and get home, they plop down in front of the TV and start channel surfing all the news stations - "Oh my God, 12"-24" inches? Josh Putinzki on Channel 3 says we're gonna' get 12"-24"!!!."
> 
> ...



Down here in Texas, a half of inch shuts down the biggest of cities!!!!

News channels have "Team" coverage around the city showing where the snow is!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 22, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Down here in Texas, a half of inch shuts down the biggest of cities!!!!
> 
> News channels have "Team" coverage around the city showing where the snow is!!



Heh, heh ...

"The city has bought 12 new plows and 6 new dump trucks to handle this volume of snow, Chet, but authorities are wondering whether that will be enough."

Washington D.C. is the same way, and they're supposed to get hammered with this one. I'd love to see all the politicians slip-slidin' away!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 22, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Heh, heh ...
> 
> 
> 
> Washington D.C. is the same way, and they're supposed to get hammered with this one. I'd love to see all the politicians slip-slidin' away!



At least they will have their own hands in their pockets!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 22, 2016)

LOL!

I'd love to see them get trapped in town, so all they could get to eat would be what was left over in a convenience store.

*Senator picking up limp hot dog from rotisserie*

What is this? Is this food? How do you eat it? 

*Another Senator sticks a frozen burrito in the microwave, sets timer for 10 minutes*

What's that funny smell?


----------



## clover (Jan 22, 2016)

Sad to say, here in the UK we go into survival/panic mode at the sight of any snowflake that has wondered into our airspace by mistake.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 22, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> What amazes me is that I'm fairly certain Pennsylvania has gotten snow in the past.........



Here in Southern Calif. drivers are completely oblivious up to, and including the last second at which time their vehicle is destroyed in a highly avoidable accident. 

  At the other extreme, The state dept. of highways(Caltrans) sends out battalions of snowplows, requires snow chains on all vehicles coming within 30 miles of mountain 

roads, and shuts down half the state highways if they even suspect the pavement is going to get a little damp...:shrug:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 22, 2016)

I'd love to see them get trapped in town, so all they could get to eat would be what was left over in a convenience store.

 *Senator picking up limp hot dog from rotisserie*

 What is this? Is this food? How do you eat it? 

 *Another Senator sticks a frozen burrito in the microwave, sets timer for 10 minutes*

 What's that funny smell? 

Possibly even a more worst case scenario. Obviously 7/11 isn't gonna cut it so they summon their top aides. They are ordered out to find food...and don't forget the gluten free. They break into teams scanning the horizon for an open Whole Foods. As they pass the fourth Denny's all but two have succumbed to hypothermia. Finally there is a Trader Joes in the distance. Too late and the last survivors perish clutching sourdough bread and handcrafted gluten free pumpkin pesto. There is a full senate investigation.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 22, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Possibly even a more worst case scenario. Obviously 7/11 isn't gonna cut it so they summon their top aides. They are ordered out to find food...and don't forget the gluten free. They break into teams scanning the horizon for an open Whole Foods. As they pass the fourth Denny's all but two have succumbed to hypothermia. Finally there is a Trader Joes in the distance. Too late and the last survivors perish clutching sourdough bread and handcrafted gluten free pumpkin pesto. There is a full senate investigation.



And until the very end, they all sounded like Thurston Howell. 

"I MUST get this pumpkin pesto loaf to Lovey - I simply MUST! What happened to Gilligan?"


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 22, 2016)

I lived in Pittsburgh quite a few years ago and the snow routine was stocking up on beer & videos & if you lived in the city putting a couple of old kitchen chairs in your shoveled out parking space & woe to anyone else who tried to steal it.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 22, 2016)

The absolute worst small town PA. The quickie mart closed 10 minutes before because of weather and you will give an organ for a pack of Newports...Really?...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 22, 2016)

Geezerette said:


> I lived in Pittsburgh quite a few years ago and the snow routine was stocking up on beer & videos & if you lived in the city putting a couple of old kitchen chairs in your shoveled out parking space & woe to anyone else who tried to steal it.



Oh, yeah - they still do the chair thing here. 



			
				fureverywhere said:
			
		

> The absolute worst small town PA. The quickie mart closed 10 minutes  before because of weather and you will give an organ for a pack of  Newports...Really?...



I'm lucky - the Hindu guy at our store is open 365 days a year, through any kind of weather. Talk about dedication.


----------

